# werwrwer



## runtomaker (Apr 8, 2018)

sadasd


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 8, 2018)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/kernelconfig-trouble.html
new kernel is in /boot/kernel/
old kernel is in /boot/kernel.old/

Myself I have just deleted /boot/kernel/ and renamed /boot/kernel.old/ to /boot/kernel/
I use the USB memstick installer in LiveCD mode and mount.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 8, 2018)

runtomaker said:


> */boot/loader.conf* in beastie_disable="*YES*"


This is not what you want. Also axe the autoboot delay setting. Both will not help at all.

You can use beastie menu to boot the old kernel:
`boot      kernel.old`


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 8, 2018)

At the Beastie menu press #3 for "Escape to loader prompt"
Then type `boot kernel.old` and enter.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 8, 2018)

I like to use the FreeBSD memstick installer as a rescue disk. Use the LiveCD mode and mount your install and fix /boot/loader.conf


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 8, 2018)

Does the server boot at all? You're a bit vague about that part. If it does then all you'd have to do is rename the kernel directories, optionally edit loader.conf, reboot and be done with it. But if it doesn't boot then I cannot help wonder how you're getting access in the first place, considering your own comment regarding VNC and SSH.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2018)

runtomaker said:


> Your method nice but my machine is server. Only there vnc remote and ssh access.


In that case you can't access the boot menu at all. It requires console access. You may find nextboot(8) useful: `nextboot -k kernel.old`


----------

